# Rules on installing new oven



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

So as per the other thread, I'm not even happy with that oven as it's not a fan assisted one anyway. I really liked the fan one I had at our old flat.

I can get a fan one cheap enough, which is rated at 13amp fuse, I've looked at the specs for the current zanussi one and that says it requires a 13amp fuse.

I have a red switch on the wall (I thought these were all 32amp).

As it's 13amp, can I change it myself?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

What kind of protection does it have at the board at the other end? What is the rating of the RCD/RCBO?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

empsburna said:


> What kind of protection does it have at the board at the other end? What is the rating of the RCD/RCBO?


There is a hager MTN 140 B40 trip switch in fuse box..


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

I've had electric ovens in the past rated at around 13 amps or less and they've come with a normal plug attached. Our last house came with a built in hob and oven and the oven was simply plugged in to a normal 13 amp socket placed in a cupboard adjacent to the housing for the oven.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

13 amp ovens come with a plug, just swap the oven and plug it in, no other rules for this. :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

If it's a plug in you can do it yourself
If it's hard wired you should get someone to do it for you

I recently had one fitted along with a gas hob by a local company and it cost £88 but that was into a 32amp supply


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hmmm....I will call an electrician I know and get a quote for fitting a new one...we like the neff slide and hide ones


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Starbuck88 said:


> Hmmm....I will call an electrician I know and get a quote for fitting a new one...we like the neff slide and hide ones


I'd definately recommend you changed the oven. I had a non fan assisted oven in my old rented flat and it was shockingly bad. Your house builder must be a cheapskate, those ovens retail at around £130 which means he is probably getting them for around £70 + vat!


----------

